

Google's New "What's Popular" Feature Aims to Clone Digg - mjfern
http://www.micropersuasion.com/2009/04/googles-new-whats-popular-feature-clones-digg.html

======
CalmQuiet
Yes, as usual the Google team does a good job.

Then why do I get nervous when they start taking over one more aspect of web
experience? Is it concern that eventually "do no evil" will succumb to
"maximize return to shareholders"?

Is it the spector of a "What microsoft is to control over OSes, Google shall
become to web experiences?"

[ Your reasoned assurances are welcome. ]

~~~
whughes
_Is it the spector of a "What microsoft is to control over OSes, Google shall
become to web experiences?"_

You mean we will be able to ignore Google most of the time and use one of many
viable competing products? That doesn't sound like too bad a situation to me.
If you don't trust Google, all you really have to worry about in my opinion is
data lock-in and privacy violations.

Switch to local services and competing web services and you should be fine.
You could probably continue using Google for the forseeable future and just
keep backups if you wanted to.

